# Show me yours and I'll show you mine.



## Jarred Karp (16/4/16)

What's up guys! Thought we should have a little showcase of our running full built mods collections! What do you carry in your vape bag, pocket, back pack, rug sack or travel box hardware wise.

This is my baby collection of running mods to get us started.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (17/4/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-vape-family.t8890/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

